# The Domino Effect starting with the P



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jan 5, 2005)

So many anti-calvinist accept perseverance. Is there a way to show them how believing that contradicts with their hate of tuli?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 5, 2005)

I would start by pointing out the philosophical inconsistency, in that what they are really saying is that they believe salvation is attained synergistically, but kept monergistically. In their view, attributing all the work in something to God would be to take our "free will" out of the picture - so since they are so willing to give up that so-called free will in the _keeping_ of our salvation, why do they feel so strongly about defending it in the _attaining_ of our salvation?

Does God do all the work or doesn't He? Do they want to hold onto their concept of "free will" or don't they?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 5, 2005)

James White nailed Dave Hunt on this point. You could almost feel Hunt's anger/embarrassment through the pages


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Jan 5, 2005)

can someone find me the transcript of the conversation between that guy who made wesley confess to being a calvinist? It is in Evang. and the Sov. of God, but mine is currently at school.


----------

